Ask HN: What's the last thing that blew your mind? - adamnemecek
======
emilyblake4u
Spy On Your Partner To Test Their Sincerity, contact netcrawler247@gmail.com
he his the best at what he does. he can help you hack into any social network,
devices, also he can help you track any device. he can help you if you need
his assistance also as he helped me. be safe.

------
ramtatatam
My `tron` bot reaching top 300 ;-)
[https://www.codingame.com](https://www.codingame.com)

And seriously - to find out I can (sort of) do NoSQL with Postgres.

~~~
yolesaber
Postgres' JSON capabilities are pretty awesome. I'm using it for a side
project and am very pleased!

------
chmielewski
Learning about ground propagating radio waves (2009) and THF waves used for
signal broadcasting applications (this year).

------
eip
Acid

------
mensamolly
Quantum computers. I don't really understand them at all.

